# Thoughts on this valentine's day gift.



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Amorosa Eternal rose - the rose that will never die



> Fresh flowers are lovely, but after a while they wilt and die; not very good as a symbol of your enduring love! The Amorosa eternal rose is different. Although it is a totally natural product, and looks and feels exactly like a fresh flower, unlike a fresh flower it will not fade, wilt or die. It's all thanks to some boffins who have figured out an ingenius technique, using a glycerine based solution together with natural food dyes, to preserve the beautiful flower. This means that it will last indefinitely, without a single drop of water, as a lasting token of affection and love. Perfect...


Would you be happy to receive "one" rose which lasts for months if not years rather then a bunch of roses which will die within days?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I just like to get flowers period.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

*gives you a flower*.... there ya go :lol:


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks! lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

It's buy one get one free... so I?ve just brought one more (I had already brought one for my "lady friend now she's getting two) for my sister's hot mate, she's single now and needs reassuring... eight years of being with one guy... wow. She is "over lord"  :lol:


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, that's nice of you. Poor girl.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah my twin sister thought i was sweet as well... I'm nice like that =)


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh and he thought it would be a good idea to brake up with her "just" after they had brought a house together... He hadn't even slept one night in bed with her. :?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

That's terrible! Did she get to keep the house?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

She's going to take it on herself... but i think she might be lonely, maybe i should move in to keep her warm?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

> She's going to take it on herself... but i think she might be lonely, maybe i should move in to keep her warm?


You see, that's why I think your da man D, always thinking about others,
very considerate of you. :wink:

G.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes you know me G, I?m always selfless *nods* ? *sigh*, It?s a pain putting others first, I don?t know if I?ll get much outta it, but a single smile off her each day might be enough to sort me out? either that a good session with her.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Amorosa Eternal rose - the rose that will never die


Is that shorthand for saying "Valentine's gift...the (****tion) that'll never die!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

UMM... D. I'm guessing your lovely lady will belt you over the head with that.

G.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

She might choose to rebel.

Frankly, I would, from what you say you put her through.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Amorosa Eternal rose - the rose that will never die
> ...


(****tion)?  :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> UMM... D. I'm guessing your lovely lady will belt you over the head with that.
> 
> G.


Which one of the lovely ladies are we talking about?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

My sister laugh when I told her what I've asked to be wrote on the card. =P


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> My sister laugh when I told her what I've asked to be wrote on the card. =P


And what would that be?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> miss_starling said:
> 
> 
> > Is that shorthand for saying "Valentine's gift...the (****tion) that'll never die!
> ...


Sorry, it wasn't meant to be an impromptu game of hangman.

Opens the window and shouts towards some imposing Austrian mountains:

((Ereeeeectiioooooooooonn))


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > My sister laugh when I told her what I've asked to be wrote on the card. =P
> ...





> Product ID: 478450432
> Booking ID: 113719289
> Delivery Description: Royal Mail Recorded Delivery (2pm+)
> *Personal Message: I forgot to mention have four children... bothered ya? If so; Do a "Barrel Roll".*
> ...


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I despise Valentines Day. Luckily, my girlfriend does too.

It's so 'forced', it makes me want to puke. I buy my girlfriend flowers almost every week, or whenever the old ones die out. I tell her I loveher everyday, sometimes....gulp, twice a day. I take her out for candle-lit dinners regularly....fill her bed with balloons....so, no thanks, I'm not pandering to the corporate giants to fill their already overflowing coffers. I reminds me of a Simpsons episode, where a giant corporation suddenly realises, to their horror, that there is a gap between Easter and Halloween, so they dream up something called 'Love Day'.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

> I buy my girlfriend flowers almost every week, or whenever the old ones die out. I tell her I love her everyday, sometimes....gulp, twice a day. I take her out for candle-lit dinners regularly....fill her bed with balloons...


Now there's a side I haven't seen Martin 

PS: where have you been hiding?

G.


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Just curious Darren,

I find It interesting that you would choose a plastic flower/lifeless flower
to give to your girlfriend for valentines day.
You may have been just joking, but even so, its an interesting metaphor,
Is it an unconscious message to her, a reflection of how you view your relationship
with her?
Are you unconsciously trying to tell her how you really feel?
Are you the rose? 
Just curious.

Jasmin


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it love and respect which ?makes/allows? you to treat her so ?kindly??

I need a lady who I feel the same about; it may just ?make? me want to live a life. 



Martinelv said:


> I despise Valentines Day. Luckily, my girlfriend does too.
> 
> It's so 'forced', it makes me want to puke. I buy my girlfriend flowers almost every week, or whenever the old ones die out. I tell her I loveher everyday, sometimes....gulp, twice a day. I take her out for candle-lit dinners regularly....fill her bed with balloons....so, no thanks, I'm not pandering to the corporate giants to fill their already overflowing coffers. I reminds me of a Simpsons episode, where a giant corporation suddenly realises, to their horror, that there is a gap between Easter and Halloween, so they dream up something called 'Love Day'.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey that?s a really good point?

I saw the rose as being positive myself due to how ?long? they last (Long lasting friendship/love); call it ?frozen beauty?; I didn?t see them as being lifeless because they do look real? although they don?t smell nice. 



openminded said:


> Just curious Darren,
> 
> I find It interesting that you would choose a plastic flower/lifeless flower
> to give to your girlfriend for valentines day.
> ...


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh don't worry, despite my serious personality flaws, I'm a incurable romantic.

Ain't been hiding anywhere. Just really busy and feeling sorry for myself coz I've got a dental abcess. Sob.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

> I've got a dental abcess. Sob












Hope these help :wink:

G.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Well you da man Martin, sorry you haven't had time to chat on here lately, I could have done with the back up thought, the women on here are.... *cough....cough..........cough*.... heh.

Dental abcess... that's like... "one of the worse pains *ever*"... ouch, sorry about that =(



Martinelv said:


> Oh don't worry, despite my serious personality flaws, I'm a incurable romantic.
> 
> Ain't been hiding anywhere. Just really busy and feeling sorry for myself coz I've got a dental abcess. Sob.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> ?frozen beauty?


I think Jas has a point there. Your avatar is frozen beauty too. And...I know it's doesn't mean anything, but i found the cat you posted very artificial, sort of frozen too, laser blue eyes and nylon hair 

Is there a word for that. It isn't necrophilia, more synthaphilia.

I've always thought the way you write is very cartoonlike.

Maybe it just seems that way because this is a cyber environment afterall.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yep, doped up on Anti-biotics and ultra-strength pain killers.

And, about the pain.......TELL...ME...ABOUT....IT! Why did god decide that our longest, most vunerable nerves are going to be in our teeth! Our teeth for god's sake. Hmm. I'm sure there is some evolutionary reason for it, but I don't care. I want pain relief, and I want it NOW.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

*deleted.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

I edited my avatar to suit the site, suit the ?blue?. I can?t find any such word as synthaphilia, what did you mean? I got quite upset because I thought you were making me out to have a sexual attraction to corpses.

Could you give me more details about my ?cartoonlike? writing, interesting you say that.

Cheers. 



miss_starling said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > ?frozen beauty?
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

God sucks? Simple enough answer? need we really go into such detail when we talk about god. 



Martinelv said:


> Yep, doped up on Anti-biotics and ultra-strength pain killers.
> 
> And, about the pain.......TELL...ME...ABOUT....IT! Why did god decide that our longest, most vunerable nerves are going to be in our teeth! Our teeth for god's sake. Hmm. I'm sure there is some evolutionary reason for it, but I don't care. I want pain relief, and I want it NOW.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh Darren, 
Sorry I wasn't meaning to be horrible. I'm not saying you are a necrophile...I am one, no I'm only joking, I'm not...grr, no one's going to believe me now I've said it.

I made up "synthaphile" meaning that you have a taste for things like computer games, cyber worlds, cyber images. I even find that in the way you write. I can't say exactly why your writing seems cartoony, maybe because it is fun and chirpy.

It's normal and good to like things like cartoons and playfulness.

I'm not saying it's a bad thing, just saying it seems to be one of your main modes.

It's a good thing because you don't come across as too serious, that's my own mode, when I am not laughing at really mental jokes. I'm not very slapstick.

I feel bad for saying this now because I have made you self-conscious again.

My attention is too intense. Funnily enough that's something that makes me very uncomfortable in other people....my mum is like that, it makes me feel she is staring at me when i am just doing mundane stuff like putting something in the bin or picking up a set of keys. I felt like I couldn't escape it.

What's worse is that i am studying body language now. When i tell people that they immediately go bolt upright and fold their arms, shake their heads and almost shake with a desire not to be observed...

...I suppose none of us like to feel someone knows what is going on under our skin, unless we express it deliberately. That's why psychiatrists are universally mistrusted i think...

I was talking with one at a party the other day. I have to say, I thought that it was quite amusing to think I was having a social chat with a psych considering how mental i am.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

You?re a necrophile? So if I/or some one else were to use fake whiting tan, be in a bath of ice for a while till I?m/they are freezing? then lay naked on my/their bed? would that turn you on? Each to their own like, many people are into S&M? they just don?t tell any one what they do behead closes doors though.

I have a taste for anything which I can control and doesn?t get me into trouble; just seeing ?game over? makes me feel comfortable. Although I can?t be bother controlling people? control yourselves =P

Do you enjoy getting told off? Just interested.

*looks around him* Why be serious about something which doesn?t even exist?

Yeah, too right you?re not very ?slapstick?? you need a good caning with a chill out cane.

I?m always self-conscious? it?s fooking boring, I want to be conscious about another person?s body? maybe that?s why I go on about sex all the time? or maybe that?s due to me being male and open?

Your attention is too intense? No shit? and so is mine as well and a lot of people?s here. Have you had CBT? That sorted me out? I now assume people who are looking at me are either day dreaming about their washing or looking at a good looking chap? seems to help me.

*Sucks his finger and pushing in deeply*? oh is that so? I wonder how you would read my body language? I think I?d enjoy a body language battle with you? I know I would win? I?d read you like a book.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I think I?d enjoy a body language battle with you? I know I would win.


Well that sounds more fun than you bleaching yourself and smothering yourself in tomato ketchup 8)

I've been thinking that I would like a piggyback but that's where I draw the line.

I didn't realise I was sadistic until I posted that picture of you: not just a cute labrador puppy, but lying on it's back like it was dead. I saw the equivalent one of a kitten and I was going to post that as well. Mutual anihilation...fun. Fun now I accept it is just a curious aspect of my psyche I don't need to take seriously. I feel almost cured of my masochism....well not quite, but the thing is I don't want an openly evil master, but someone who is outwardly nice to be but actually using me. It's crazy, I have constructed a sexual fantasy based on the double-bind.

That's a psychology term by the way, not a knot they failed to teach you for your Duke of Edinburgh award.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

> Well that sounds more fun than you bleaching yourself and smothering yourself in tomato ketchup


Yeah, it will be a walk in the park for me to read you if need be . 



> I've been thinking that I would like a piggyback but that's where I draw the line.


Roz, what?s this about a piggyback? *rubs head*. 



> I didn't realise I was sadistic until I posted that picture of you: not just a cute labrador puppy, but lying on it's back like it was dead. I saw the equivalent one of a kitten and I was going to post that as well. Mutual anihilation...fun. Fun now I accept it is just a curious aspect of my psyche I don't need to take seriously. I feel almost cured of my masochism....well not quite, but the thing is I don't want an openly evil master, but someone who is outwardly nice to be but actually using me. It's crazy, I have constructed a sexual fantasy based on the double-bind.


You are aware I already knew you were a prick tease all this time right? I was going along with it because I was also having fun and I knew you wouldn?t be able to hurt me, just so you know I?m not that easy, I?ve already told you: A friendship is cool, but anything else? I?m not interested. 



> That's a psychology term by the way, not a knot they failed to teach you for your Duke of Edinburgh award


Humm, Roz if you want to make yourself useful, sort me out with a shoulder massage, they are really aching at the moment.

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

I got round to giving her the rose today *looks at date*... not too late  *rubs head*...

Any how, she was well happy... looks good:


----------

